
Docker jumpshell v1.5, now support mosh, and a group to access all containers - alsadi
https://github.com/muayyad-alsadi/docker-jumpshell
======
brudgers
An interesting project. If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good
'Show HN'.

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
alsadi
I'll write a blog post about it and submit it.

~~~
alsadi
ah, blogs are not allowed! I'll submit it normally.

